# Independence Day



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy fourth of July to all!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Why do we celebrate the Fourth of July?

To prove to the rest of the world that we're not a bunch of tea-drinking British nancy-pants.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

AND we don't like crumpets. I think tea and those go hand in hand, or something.

Plus, it's a great reason to BLOW THINGS UP. The neighbors blasted off an ass-load of fireworks last night and I imagine it'll be more of the same tonight.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

...And to further prove that we have distanced ourselves from the place where the English language came from, some folks swill cheap domestic brand beer and eat hotdogs with mustard and relish. How's that for being just the total opposite of the "Tea and Crumpets" crowd?  

Have a happy one, guys!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And that Japanese kid ate 49 friggin' hot dogs at Nathan's in New York today.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn. He's gonna have on hell of a headache from all that friggin' salt! I had a hot dog yesterday for the first time since I started this low sodium diet and holy ****, it was like eating a salt lick!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

...you said "lick".


----------

